# Meat grinder decision...



## jp61 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello people,

  Thinking about getting a meat grinder. Looked around briefly.... Cabela's has the commercial-grade grinders on sale with free shipping. I'm looking at the 1HP for $400 but may also have a chance to purchase a 1HP Globe Chefmate "never used" for even less money. Cabela's model has all kinds of good reviews but I haven't seen any on the Chefmate (which also looks like a good grinder).

Anyone own a Chefmate?...would like to hear some pros/cons and how the two match up.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 25, 2011)

The chefmate sells for around 600 new..looks like a nice unit...go ahead google it....

The Cabelas commercial grinders are great!! I have one..

Shipping is not free for grinders..read the notes..
[h1]Item Notes Include:[/h1]
Please allow 1-2 weeks for delivery.
This item will ship directly from the manufacturer.
Due to the size and/or weight of this item, there will be a surcharge added to your total shipping cost for each item shipping via Standard Express.
Last date to order for Christmas delivery is 12/15/11.


----------



## jp61 (Nov 25, 2011)

My mistake.... you're right, it's not totally free. They have free shipping on orders $99 or more, but you still have to pay whatever the additional charges would be for large or heavy items (if I understand it correctly). I've seen how much they are, but that doesn't tell me if they're any good or not. What they're asking for a new one, one would think it must be a good grinder, but...


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>>>The Cabelas commercial grinders are great!! I have one..

I tried the handy dandy search tool.. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=cabelas+grinders

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a Cabelas grinder too. I have the small one & it's works great.


----------



## jp61 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I haven't heard many negatives about Cabela's commercial grinders and more than likely I'm gonna end up with one. I was just trying to get an idea on how well the Chefmate grinders work. Didn't see any reviews on it here or any other place I looked. A 1HP may be too much grinder for me anyway, but for a little more than what the Cabela's 1/2HP is on sale I think the Chefmate would be a great deal if the seller takes my offer. Anywho, I'm not gonna wait too long for his answer and end up running out of time on the Cabela's sale. One way or the other I'm gonna be grinding MEAT... :)


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the Cabela's and it is as good as you can get for the money, and their customer service is excellent!  I bought the 1 hp simply for the reason that it is big enough to power the 40 lb. meat mixer which I don't own... yet.... but with grandchildren and children growing, my processing is only going to get bigger and bigger!  (I was a meat manager for 30 years, so I'm familiar with grinders).

My "Arsenal":








Another consideration is the size of the head: mine is a 22, big enough to handle a large amount of meat.


----------

